# New Oldie



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Thought I'd come and join you as I'm at the grand old age of 40 as well. I'm currently on my 2nd IVF attempt (first was last Sept - BFN).

I'll give you a quick update - started d/r'ing on 30th Jan with Buserelin injection (0.5) and had baseline scan on 14th Feb. Everything was fine so started stimming on Menopur (300iu) which was reduced to 150iu then 75iu and now to nothing for 3 days as I have produced lots of follicles and they were worried about over-stimming.  EC is booked for Tues morning!

Good Luck to everyone in your treatments and I'll keep you posted on my progress.

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Helly

You're just a young thing compared to me!  Good luck for EC on Tuesday   

Ellie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello, thought I'd give you and update.

We had EC on Tues and they collected 10 eggs, 5 of which fertilised normally. Had ET today and they put the best 2 back (2 grade 1's). We're really pleased as we only got grade 2's last time.  Didn't have any good enough for freezing though.

So now it's the 2ww...

Hellie
xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey there Hellie

Did you remember your slippers for ET?

Congrats on your ET and welcome to the 2WW. I hope your little embryos are snuggling in for a 9 month stay

Ginger xxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Good luck hellie.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck from me too, Hellie!     

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Hellie

Very best of luck from me too!   



Meerkat x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Well, it's a   for us!

I know it's early days but we're over the moon.  Looking forward to making it seem 'real' once I've had the first scan.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Hellie

Sorry i missed your first post but just wanted to send huge Congratulations to you on your 
Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

Love kimx x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hellie 

That is such good news - you must be on  
Sending my very best wishes for a healthy pregancy 



Meerkat x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Brilliant news!  Best wishes for a happy and health pregnancy.

Ellie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I have a sad update from me.  Had our first scan on 06/04 and they could see the gestational sac and yolk sac but no fetal pole. So had another scan on 12/04 which showed the same. So sadly the pregnancy was not viable and the baby had stopped developing. 

We were obviously devastated as it's been such a struggle to get this far. As I had no bleeding/spotting they could not say how long it would be until I miscarried naturally so I decided to have an ERPC as the waiting would be too stressful on top of everything else. So went into hospital yesterday to have it done.

So now we have to pick up the pieces and look to the future.  We have a review appt booked for 13/07 so will forget about IF/treatment/etc until then.  I guess at least we know we can get this far, which is further than we have been before.

We are so sad but it was not meant to be this time.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Hellie
I am so sorry about your news. It sounds like you have had a horrible time - I can't even start to imagine how you are feeling.  As you say, however, it is an achievement that you got that far, which I understand helps increase your chances for the future.  In the meantime, take care of each other.  Sending you a big  

Ellie


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Dear Hellie,

I was so sorry to read your posts. I do hope you are getting the support you need and take the time you need to recover emotionally and physically. I hope by July you feel more confident about making a decision about the future.

Ginger xxx


----------

